
Ross Ulbricht Appeals to Supreme Court, challenging U.S. “third party doctrine” - uncletammy
http://reason.com/blog/2017/12/27/ross-ulbricht-files-appeal-to-the-suprem
======
eggy
Very interesting in terms of the digital age. When I read 1984 back in 1980, I
recall how the main character was afraid to do more than think, since words
spoken aloud were also discoverable via omnipresent surveillance. Even private
journals written on your laptop and kept local could be open to warrantless
search, since you shared them with the laptop manufacturer by sheer use of the
tool by this argument in extreme.

~~~
uncletammy
> When I read 1984 back in 1980 ...

I just read it for the first time last year. I found the book incredibly
frightening. It wasn't because the ideas discussed painted a scary picture of
the future. It was because the ideas painted a picture of the present.

Because Orwell's dystopian vision has progressed so quickly, I'm worried we're
too late to fix things. In the future, I think I'll look back and see my
reading of Orwell's 1984 as a milestone that changed the course of my life.
I've never in my life felt so empowered while also feeling so incredibly
helpless.

~~~
eggy
My peers considered the USSR and China at the time as living embodiments of
Big Brother at work, so each generation finds their corollaries I guess. It
feels good to feel or know something and relate it to the world around you,
that is true for better or worse.

